# Gemstone customized furniture



## aQuaM (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been stockpiling those ores for a while now. The problem is they take a lot of space in my closet and I do not know what to use them on. I was wondering if you guys could post pics of your gemstonefurniture to help me decide what to use my own gems on.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, don't have access to my 3DS now; if you Google your query, you'll find tons of themes & random items that can be ORED.  [yes, new word]  From the Modern set to the Piggy Bank, different ores will give off a particular sheen/crystallization color!  

Small tip: when you've acquired the Museum Store, purchase the available 4x Exhibit Rooms & instead, use them for storage!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 30, 2013)

I customized a few pieces and didn't like it so sold all my ore.  I only save gold for the gold furniture to help my friend complete a set and sell the duplicates she doesn't need.

I don't have pics, sorry but as Ben said you can google it and find plenty of pics


----------



## sodappend (Jul 30, 2013)

I had Cyrus redo my super toilet in gold. It looks like a shiny gold toilet and is now my favorite piece of furniture.

I'm on my phone and can't upload right now, but I I second using the museum exhibits as storage, they're really useful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had Cyrus redo my super toilet in gold. It looks like a shiny gold toilet and is now my favorite piece of furniture.

I'm on my phone and can't upload right now, but I I second using the museum exhibits as storage, they're really useful.


----------



## Eir (Jul 30, 2013)

This might be helpful: http://moimoigeorge.tumblr.com/remake


----------



## Snow (Jul 30, 2013)

Look for some photos online, people seem to really love or hate the gem ore effect. Personally, I hated it, so I sell all the gems. The gold and silver I do use -- I like silver furniture and while I don't do anything with the gold my friends do.


----------



## Mirror (Jul 30, 2013)

The only thing I've customized with the gems is using a purple one on my Piggy Bank... But other than that I don't really use them or collect them, because most furniture customized with it looks kind of tacky.


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 30, 2013)

The only series I have bejeweled is the Cabana series, because the gold on it doesn't have that unnatural shine to it. The sleek series is the only other one that I would customize with the colored ore, but I like the looks of the monochrome tone more.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 30, 2013)

Eh, I quite like customising with the ore and then giving it away to villagers or putting it up for sale at Re-Tail.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 30, 2013)

Eir said:


> This might be helpful: http://moimoigeorge.tumblr.com/remake



This site plus this list is pretty much all you need...

Gold Nugget
-----------
Cabana Series      Dharma Set        Executive Toy      Shogi Piece
Modern Series      Juicy-Apple Set   Piggy Bank         Super Toilet
Polka-Dot Series   Bilboquet         Plate Armor        Toilet
Chess Set          Claw-Foot Tub     Raccoon Figurine

Silver Nugget
-------------
Modern Series      Bilboquet       Executive Toy   Super Toilet
Polka-Dot Series   Claw-Foot Tub   Piggy Bank      Toilet
Juicy-Apple Set

Amethyst
--------
Modern Series   Polka-Dot Series   Piggy Bank

Emerald
-------
Green Series   Modern Series   Polka-Dot Series   Juicy-Apple Set   Piggy Bank

Ruby
----
Lovely Series   Modern Series   Polka-Dot Series   Juicy-Apple Set   Piggy Bank

Sapphire
--------
Blue Series   Modern Series   Polka-Dot Series   Piggy Bank


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 30, 2013)

my blue furniture customized with sapphires >,>
it's meant to be a aquarium sort of thing room


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gem stone customizations look awful.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Jul 31, 2013)

bobthecat said:


> View attachment 8711
> my blue furniture customized with sapphires >,>
> it's meant to be a aquarium sort of thing room



That looks cool! I have a polka dot couch customized with sapphires and it is a much deeper blue (the same color as Jeremiah in your sig)


----------



## Twisk (Jul 31, 2013)

The gem customizations might be a little gaudy, but I'm open-minded about using them. Sometimes I like to go with extravagant, out-of-the-ordinary themes/furniture (that I often see others criticize for being unrealistic ) because I see AC as a fun escape where I can go wild with decorating, not a complete imitation of what would be realistic in real life. I was planning on making a room with a mix of gem-customized furniture and stained glass windows and stained glass lamps; I think the brightness and variety of color in a room like that could be really pretty if done right. I also love bobthecat's use of sapphire-customized furniture in the aquarium room.  The sapphire customized furniture is probably my favorite.

Links:
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Ore
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39753052838/re-tail


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 31, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> That looks cool! I have a polka dot couch customized with sapphires and it is a much deeper blue (the same color as Jeremiah in your sig)


Thanks
I've seen polka dot furniture customized before and it looks great!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's my house, the 2 couches in the back are polka dot couches, one is customized with a sapphire and the other with an amethyst. And the lovely dresser (I think?) on the left is customized with a ruby.  The chair behind my character is a gold chair, made from 3 gold ore.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a polka-dot couch that I customized with emerald. I'm not sure I'd do a whole room of gem furniture (although that aquarium room looks amazing!), but it's fun to do a few.

I'm working on getting the gold series and who knows? Maybe I'll add a gem room later down the road. Like Twisk said, it's fun to have unusual decorating choices for the houses.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 31, 2013)

You can customize the lovely series with ruby! The finishing is nice, I'd recommend it.


----------

